# contest prep subsection?



## skud (May 9, 2009)

*contest prep subsection?*​
yes1376.47%no423.53%


----------



## skud (May 9, 2009)

ok maybe ive missed it, but if there isnt one, maybe there could be 1?

hints and tips by the guys on here that do compete for the guys and girls on here who might want to compete in the future? shared knowledge on diet, carb depleteing and so on?

i personally would benefit hugely from a section such as that so that i dont have to bother my mates who do every five mins for hints and tips.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Show's pro's and inspiration bud it's there.


----------



## skud (May 9, 2009)

Mr Brown said:


> Show's pro's and inspiration bud it's there.


d'oh. cheers


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BUMP!

I've got my first show in 17 years coming up in 9 weeks time. I'm too worried about the bf% but I do have concerns about hitting peak on the day.

I think I may follow this method

http://www.muscleenhancers.com/pre-contest-training2.htm

Could a knowledgable person read, and let me know if there are any floors in it???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is a basic guide and what many have used before, it is very useful but unfortunatly we all do not react the same so where this plan could work for some it won't work for others....i personelly never mess with sodium as it is a fine line to make it work.....but a good base to work off


----------

